# Rate the Avatar



## Greg (May 30, 2007)

Rate the above person's avatar on a scale of 1-10. The next poster should rate mine and so on and so forth....


----------



## Marc (May 30, 2007)

Hold on... let me go get my Murray avatar back...


----------



## cbcbd (May 30, 2007)

Meh, 4... I mean, how many "guy skiing" avatars do we need anyway?


----------



## Marc (May 30, 2007)

10 cause I probably wouldn't have the balls to do that.  Hang on for a second here....


----------



## Marc (May 30, 2007)

Ok, you may proceed.


----------



## DJAK (May 30, 2007)

Anyone who jumped ship in hong kong and made their way over to tibet and got a job as a looper over there in the himalyas, you know a looper, a caddy, a jock, gets a 10 in my book. 

Did you tell them that you were a pro jock and did they give you the dahli lahma himself?

Though my avatar is pretty cool too if I must say so myself. I let him win tho.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 30, 2007)

9, I'm not sure which one is you. But wrestling a monster or being a monster is cool either way.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 30, 2007)

Are you the green dude or the person?  If the Green dude a 10, cause I want the suit, if not a 8 for loosing.


*Edit, cause someone else responded.*

5, cause it looks cool, but is the symble for a mountain.


----------



## from_the_NEK (May 30, 2007)

8
That is some sweet air.


----------



## Paul (May 30, 2007)

6

you get points for the AC/DC shirt, but the shorts killed 'ya.


----------



## from_the_NEK (May 30, 2007)

those aren't shorts. They are flared leg Florecent green pants.

another shot...


----------



## JimG. (May 30, 2007)

Winner!

NEK, those are some genuinely UGLY pants.


----------



## Paul (May 30, 2007)

from_the_NEK said:


> those aren't shorts. They are flared leg Florecent green pants.



I stand corrected..... 7.5


----------



## marcski (May 31, 2007)

Paul its hard to see the extent of that "scratch" but with that said, I'll give you a solid "7" right now....blood and split skin is worth at least that much.  (p.s. with a larger shot my rating is subject is change).


----------



## Terry (Jun 1, 2007)

I give AndyZee a 9 for creativity! That is awesome!


----------



## Vortex (Jun 1, 2007)

I give Terry an 8 pretty good for a guy who can't walk with back problems.


----------



## Terry (Jun 2, 2007)

I give Bobr an 8 for creative real estate sales ads!


----------



## jct (Jun 3, 2007)

8 for Terry!  Keep doing those exercises and you'll continue to stand upright!


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 3, 2007)

If 2004: 1 (I was going to go with negative 50, but I didn't want to be too disrespectful)

If any year but 2004: 10


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 4, 2007)

uphillklimber said:


> CBMP, the shot is too braod and hard to pick out the action in the shot. But it is still pretty gnarly. (Is it still okay to say "gnarly"?)
> 
> 7.6



Thanks.  I tried cleaning it up a bit.


"I am quite pleased with my gnarly 'stache."


(Sadly for me, I can't grow one (not because I'm young (I'm 32), but because my facial hair is practically nonexistent).)


----------



## riverc0il (Jun 4, 2007)

uphillklimber gets a 8.5, that is a great picture at a great angle and makes a great avatar. Skiing sure has a way of putting a smile on everyones face!


----------



## mattchuck2 (Jun 4, 2007)

rivercoil gets an 8.8

Good skiing pic, wish the snow was a little deeper, and the jacket was a little more stylie (blue and white - been there, done that).


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jun 4, 2007)

9....Doesnt have the grab, almost but not quite....


----------



## MRGisevil (Jun 5, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> If 2004: 1 (I was going to go with negative 50, but I didn't want to be too disrespectful)
> 
> If any year but 2004: 10




Wow, man, RAD... that's a 10 right there. The stupid things I did to myself and my bike after watching that movie....


----------



## skibum9995 (Jun 5, 2007)

10. I've wasted many days of my life trying to beat the abominable snow monster.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jun 5, 2007)

Here we go...I'm pulling out an oldie but a goodie.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Jun 5, 2007)

MRGisevil said:


> Wow, man, RAD... that's a 10 right there. The stupid things I did to myself and my bike after watching that movie....



MRGisevil...is your avatar from the silly but fun ski race game that came pre-loaded with  Windows 95 about 10 years ago? I think it was developed by some guy in Colorado.

Human 8-ball scratches and decides to jump


----------



## Paul (Jun 6, 2007)

SRO...5 It would be higher if I knew the context...


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 28, 2014)

Greg said:


> Rate the above person's avatar on a scale of 1-10. The next poster should rate mine and so on and so forth....



If I'm doing the person above me I'll say 7/10. I find the "fear and loathing" reference amusing.

My avatar is of the highlands bowl snowcat at aspen highlands


----------



## Not Sure (Aug 28, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> If I'm doing the person above me I'll say 7/10. I find the "fear and loathing" reference amusing.
> 
> My avatar is of the highlands bowl snowcat at aspen highlands



Cat Meow ....8
Just changed mine to my kids accidental Breakfast creation  " When Breakfast goes bad"


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 29, 2014)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Cat Meow ....8
> Just changed mine to my kids accidental Breakfast creation " When Breakfast goes bad"



I'm going to give it an 8, for creative flexibility. You could go a lot of ways with it, just off a "This is your brain on" angle, even.


----------



## dlague (Aug 29, 2014)

Because the eggs are sad that it is not ski season yet! 7

Mine is representing my son who is in Afghanistan!


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 29, 2014)

My mom loved Star Trek in the late 60s when it was on tv.


----------

